# Big cleaning of my greenhouse



## JeanLux (Jul 18, 2008)

Every year, at the start of summer with temperatures allowing to swap out most of my orchids, I have a rather frustrating cleaning enterprise conc. my greenhouse, that I want to illustrate with some pictures. 

The windows having become +/- opaque due to algae have to be treated with the high pressure cleaner in a first workstep and then finalized with sponge :drool:. Of course after this procedure the light coming into the gh seems to have doubled. The action shows a lot of plants to be repotted or resized (Vandas), and others to be disposed of !! 

The almost finished process took me several days, a large part of the plants spent several nights outside.

Frustrating is the conclusion that part of the plants, that were in the gh, will no more fit inside after this operation!!!

- Vandas before evacuation:







- part of plants outside: 






- Ansellia, and Phrag. 'Sorcerer's Apprentice' before repotting






- the working tool during the exercise:






- inside enduring the undirect, but monster watering






- Paphs after reinstallation, the plant with blue tag is haynaldianum album just starting a flower spike!!






I hope that this is of some interest  Jean

Jean


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 18, 2008)

Love seeing other peoples grow areas, thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2008)

Hugely! But I'm disappointed because I thought you were cleaning plants out and I might get some left overs! 
BTW what's in the bottles w/ the red caps under the table?


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> BTW what's in the bottles w/ the red caps under the table?



Hmm, flasks maybe?

What job Jean! One I, frankly, would dread!


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2008)

My least favorite chore is weeding the g.h. floor:< That can take hours several times a year. I bet your plants thank you for your effort, though.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2008)

Heather said:


> Hmm, flasks maybe?



Tomorrow morning JeanLux is going to read these and wonder why the crazy Americans are writing about his water storage methods!


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2008)

I bet you can fit twice as much stuff in thereoke:oke:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great! A lot of work!

How large is the greenhouse?
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Hugely! But I'm disappointed because I thought you were cleaning plants out and I might get some left overs!



That's what I thought too...:rollhappy:

Wow, I'd be happy to clean a greenhouse; it would mean I actually had one. 

Joanne


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Tomorrow morning JeanLux is going to read these and wonder why the crazy Americans are writing about his water storage methods!



Bravo Eric!! you are right: these bottles contain water at room temp., and are my last supply for watering when my 100 lit. water barrel in the greenhouse and the rainwater barrel outside (300l) are empty in high summer   ! but seriously, I use this water when fertilizing as well as for my permanent battle against scale and co.

Rick, of course on the inside pict., there are most of my hanging / mounted plants missing, also the small window sill is taken again by catts and laelias. But, I guess that finally when fall is there again, my large Sobralia and my 'Sorcerer's Apprentice', my large Coel.s, will find their place inside, and be it under the benches or tables! 

Peter, the inside pict. shows about half of the gh, whose dimensions are +/- 3 x 8 m.

I am afraid sending plants to the US would not be that easy  !!!

Jean


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2008)

And you ask me about space, you've got room for heaps more plants Jean.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2008)

Roy said:


> And you ask me about space, you've got room for heaps more plants Jean.



just tell this to my wife !!! :drool: Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice greenhouse. I am totally jealous.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 20, 2008)

to be somewhat more complete a few photos to show the reinstallation of my jungle! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job..  I've seen other messier growing areas... Guess we all have to thin down our plants and reorganize stuff periodically as we are always adding to our collections...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, maybe your wife is right, I don't see heaps of room for more plants...:rollhappy: Not that it really matters anyway, of course.


----------



## Candace (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, I think your g.h. is even more crowded than mine and I didn't think that was possible ;>


----------



## Gilda (Jul 20, 2008)

A lovely "jungle" !! Bravo !


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, I still see wall and floor space so it's not too crowded yet!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> to be somewhat more complete a few photos to show the reinstallation of my jungle! Jean



OMG! Mine looks naked!


----------

